# Easiest to Breed



## daveyboy

I'm new with Poison dart frogs and was wondering what Poison Dart Frogs are the easiest to breed?

Also, I'm trying to breed Red eye tree frogs at the moment in a rain tank but with one little issue. The males are clinging onto the female but she doesn't seem to be interested/producing eggs. Any suggestions


----------



## ggazonas

daveyboy said:


> I'm new with Poison dart frogs and was wondering what Poison Dart Frogs are the easiest to breed?
> 
> Also, I'm trying to breed Red eye tree frogs at the moment in a rain tank but with one little issue. The males are clinging onto the female but she doesn't seem to be interested/producing eggs. Any suggestions


as far as thumbs go I beleiv vents and lamasi


----------



## Philsuma

Auratus are very easy.


----------



## ggazonas

also azuireventris prove be very extremely prolific if you can get your hands on a female


----------



## Philsuma

ggazonas said:


> as far as thumbs go I beleiv vents and lamasi


For your first frogs. Stay away from the tiny thumbnail species and go with a Tinc species for your best chance of success.

They are less expensive to acquire as well which will help...


----------



## Julio

tincts are easier to breed than thumbs are, but also green legged and organce lamasi breed like rabbits, standards are a little more sporadic.


----------



## jules77

Azeuras were pretty easy, raised 2 froglets for a year and almost a year to the day they started laying eggs every 3-4 days. Still no tads but I think that is user error...


----------



## moothefrog

For the red eyed tree frog question, got to talkto.thefrog.org . It is a frog forum, you can ask it there. This is a dart frog forum after all......
No frogs are really easy to breed, sometimes you run into problems, as with any frog. The easier to breed frogs are tincs, auratus,leucs, some thumbnails like mentioned above , and E. tricolor (in my opinion).


----------



## daveyboy

So any of the Tinct or Auratus species are easy to breed or are their only certain types?


----------



## Philsuma

All are "realitively" easy to maintain and breed. Sometimes Leucs breed in cycles or are a little more difficult and there are always some little variations to account for but.....

What you want to do, is start with an inexpensive "Tinc type" frog hence, all the references to Auratus which are only @ $20.00 for a froglet.

A Regina or Matecho morph is a lot more $ and much more painful if you lost it to a mistake.

hope that helps.....


----------



## E man

I think the easiest dart frogs to breed are Dendrobates Azureus or the Blue poison dart frogs as it is commonly referred to and the Dendrobates leucomelas it's common name is bumble bee dart frog both are good beginners and what's nice about them is they don't ley so much eggs that your over run and they are a larger frog about 1.5 inches


----------



## E man

Julio said:


> tincts are easier to br
> 
> 
> Julio said:
> 
> 
> 
> tincts are easier to breed than thumbs are, but also green legged and organce lamasi breed like rabbits, standards are a little more sporadic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although some thumbnail frogs breed like rabbits certain species will over run you with eggs you can get them every 3 weeks
> 
> but thats not great for the frog
Click to expand...


----------



## FroggerFrog

E man said:


> I think the easiest dart frogs to breed are Dendrobates Azureus or the Blue poison dart frogs as it is commonly referred to and the Dendrobates leucomelas it's common name is bumble bee dart frog both are good beginners are about 50 bucks of josh's frogs a good reputable site and what's nice about them is they don't ley so much eggs that your over run and they are a larger frog about 1.5 inches


For me, it would be Epipedobates Anthonyi. Specifically “Santa Isabel”. Even if I’m biased, a lot of people would agree. Clutch almost every week. Separate the female after a while. Might stress her to death.

EDIT: I didn’t add this because it’s not necessary but it got to me. For the future, Dendrobates Azureus is now part of Dendrobates Tinctorus. It’s just a morph.


----------

